# Pekín / Beijing



## neopachuco

Con motivo de las Olimpiadas que se celebran este 2008 en la capital de la República Popular de China, los medios en general se han encargado de difundir las actividades relacionadas con ellas utilizando el nombre anglosajón de dicha capital: "Beijing". El _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ (2005), en su Apéndice 5 (p. 745) no deja lugar a dudas: el nombre que dicha capital recibe en español ha sido y sigue siendo "Pekín". Mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Acaso existe otro criterio que permite usar ambos nombres? Y, si la respuesta es afirmativa, ¿no debería escribirse en español "Beiyín" o "Beyín"? Por lo pronto, que yo sepa, los ejemplares de cierta raza de perros siguen siendo llamados "pequineses".

Olvidé precisar que la grafía "Pequín" es igualmente correcta.


----------



## ErOtto

neopachuco said:


> ...el *nombre anglosajón* de dicha capital: "Beijing"...


 
¿Estás seguro? Yo había oido que es la transcipción fonética del nombre en chino.



neopachuco said:


> ......los ejemplares de cierta raza de perros siguen siendo llamados "pequineses".


 
¡Quién sabe! Quizá en un futuro se llamen *beijingneses*. 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:

Me hice la misma pregunta .

Beijing es más utilizado en Francia también que Pekín Se habla de Pekín en textos/películas... históricos). 
Recuerdo que el cambio se hizo (primero paulatinamente) a partir de 1971 cuando la O.N.U. reconoció oficialmente la República china (y de paso tuvimos los estudiantes de aquella época a aprender de nuevo los nombres de personajes históricos, ciudades..., conforme a la pronunciación más acorde con las reglas chinas, reglas que se implantaron después de que el nombre de Pekín fue conocido internacionalmente).

Ignoraba que la RAE no reconoce Beijing (incluso adaptado a la grafía española).
Personalmente ne parece una falta de respeto o falta de reconocimiento hacia la realidad histórica. 
Como mínimo los dos deberían estar reconocido por la RAE.

¿Significa esto que nunca será reconocido Myanmar en vez de Birmania? o que tengamos que seguir hablando de Alto Volta en vez de Burkina Fasso?

Hasta luego


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

El problema con "Beijing" es que la mayoría tiende a pronunciarlo como "Beiying", usando la fonética inglesa. Hasta ahora no he oído a alguien que lo pronuncie con "jota" en lugar de "ye". En las grandes cadenas televisivas siempre lo he oído como "Beiying". Me pregunto, ¿y los chinos como lo pronunciarán? ¿Al estilo inglés? ¿Al estilo español?

Al menos con Pekín no tenemos ese inconveniente.


----------



## loth372

Hola:

Beijing no es el nombre anglosajón de la capital de China, sino que es el resultado de representar con el alfabeto latino y bajo el estándar Pinyin, los carácteres que en chino mandarín forman el nombre de esta ciudad.
La forma Pekín, según Wikipedia, nació hará unos 400 años, a partir de una transliteración hecha por misioneros franceses (_Peking_). En esa época todavía no se había producido en la lengua china un cambio en la pronunciación del sonido representado por la k de Pekín, que luego evolucionaría en el sonido representado por la j de Beijing.


----------



## ErOtto

Cintia&Martine said:


> ...Ignoraba que la RAE no reconoce Beijing (incluso adaptado a la grafía española)...


 
El DRAE, por lo que he visto, sólo trae Pequín y la acepción es la de tela de seda.

En el DPD sin embargo, se encuentra esto:



> *Pekín*.
> El nombre tradicional en español para designar la capital de China es _Pekín_ (también, raro hoy, _Pequín_). El nombre _Beijing_ es resultado de la transcripción de los caracteres chinos al alfabeto latino según el sistema «pinyin», desarrollado en China a partir de 1958 con el fin de unificar los diversos sistemas de transcripción del chino aplicados por distintos países. Este sistema se puso en práctica oficialmente en 1979 y es hoy mayoritariamente utilizado por las agencias de prensa. No obstante, se recomienda usar en nuestro idioma el nombre tradicional español, cuyo gentilicio es _pekinés_ (o _pequinés,_ si se utiliza la grafía minoritaria _Pequín_).


 
Supongo que en la trigesimonovena edición del DRAE (si por entonces se llama así) aparecerá Beijing (a no ser, claro, que los chinos le cambien el nombre) 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Gracias ErOtto por la precisión confieso que no había buscado el artículo.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,
 
La capital de China se puede llamar Beijing pero los perros pekineses 
no se llaman “perros beijingenes  ni beijingeses “. Igualmente, dicen “primitivos 
pekineses”
 
¿Los habitantesactuales de Beijing son “beijingeses” ? 
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Xtyan

Yo también tengo ese problema.
En la revista en la que trabajo decidimos usar Beijing por ser el nombre oficial del evento y por consiguiente cualquier texto que diga Pekín lo cambiamos a Beijing.
El problema es que si usamos ese criterio, las próximas Olimpiadas serían London 2012. Obviamente usaremos Londres.
Y para evitarnos más problemas los habitantes de Beijing son chinos.


----------



## Jellby

Lo de decir/escribir "Beijing" es una pedantería que espero que muera pronto. Los chinos son muy libres de llamar a sus ciudades como les plazca, y la transcripción del idioma chino tendrá sus reglas, pero en el idioma español la ciudad se llama Pekín, y China se llama China, no "Jhongguó".

Otra cosa sería si el nombre de la ciudad hubiera cambiado. Por ejemplo la ciudad india que antes se llamaba Madrás, ahora se llama Chennai.

En cuanto a los perros, seguirán llamándose pequineses por los siglos de los siglos, igual que los gatos son siameses y persas, y no tailandeses ni iraníes.


----------



## neopachuco

Totalmente de acuerdo, Jellby. Dado que el Pinyin es un sistema de representación gráfica en alfabeto romano de la fonética china, la pronunciación en las diversas lenguas que utilizan dicho alfabeto varía de conformidad con el sistema fonético de cada una de ellas. No sé qué suceda en los diversos países hispanoparlantes, pero en México, por la avasalladora influencia estadounidense en casi todos los aspectos de la cultura, incluido el lingüístico, se pronuncia <beiying> y no <beijing>. Entonces, debido a la diversidad fonética del alfabeto romano en las diferentes lenguas que lo utilizan para su escritura, convendría transcribir directamente a la fonética del español la pronunciación de los vocablos chinos haciendo caso omiso del sistema Pinyin o, mientras esto no suceda, emplear las formas que se han utilizado tradicionalmente.


----------



## Grux

Totalmente de acuerdo con Jellby y Neopachuco: es puro esnobismo.

Es como si utilizáramos London o Moscow en vez de Londres o Moscú al hablar en español.


----------



## Polizón

No estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Es claro que en español es Pekin, pero no nos olvidemos que el idioma es dinámico. 
De hecho, jamás imaginé que pudiera haber una palabra en español como michelín. Pero así es el idioma.
También prefiero Pekin y de paso un _pato pequinés _en el chifa (lugares de comida china con influencia peruana) , pero a estas alturas, decir "las olimpiadas de Pekin" puede sonar un poco pedante de mi parte (o arcaico ), pues tooodo el mundo dice Beiying y escribe Beijing. Y no pretendo hacer la precisión académica. Caería antipatico.
Más bien me parece que Cintia&Martine acierta al decir que se debería incluir las dos formas en el DRAE.
Este es un caso que me hace acordar a otro hilo en el que se consultaba acerca de la razón de escribir una palabra derivada de dos palabras, una terminada en a y otra que comenzaba en a y que se había reducido a una sola vocal. Al final quedó claro que obedece a razones de tiempo. Cuando estas palabras o nombres propios son de toda la vida, entonces les seguiremos llamando como en español. El caso de Londres, será Londres, pero si su uso en español ha ido cambiando, entonces debería aceptarse las dos maneras. 
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## María Madrid

Polizón said:


> Cuando estas palabras o nombres propios son de toda la vida, entonces les seguiremos llamando como en español. El caso de Londres, será Londres, pero si su uso en español ha ido cambiando, entonces debería aceptarse las dos maneras.


Es que Pekín es "español de toda la vida" y su uso no ha ido cambiando, como si fuera una cosa gradual. ¿O como han sugerido arriba deberíamos dejar de decir China para usar el término chino? No tengo ni idea de cómo se dirá España en chino, pero seguro que ni lleva eñe ni nada que se le parezca y no por eso vamos a sentir que son desconsiderados por tener un nombre en su propio idioma en lugar de usar el nuestro. No veo diferencia entre el uso de Pekín y el de Londres, Colonia o Aquisgrán. 

Creo que una cosa es que ponga el logotipo Beijing 2008 en todos los productos de las multinacionales que patrocinan el evento (las de siempre, casi todas del país de siempre, donde oh, casualidad, hablan inglés) y otra que eso sea una evolución del castellano y por lo tanto tenga que convertirse en la denominación que haya que usar en detrimento de un término incorporado al idioma desde hace siglos. De momento los criterios que maneja la RAE no se basan en las preferencias de terminología de las compañías de la famosa bebida refrescante de Atlanta y las hamburguesas del payaso y demás panda (como decimos por Madrid, no sé si en otros sitos también, eso lo saben hasta en Pekín). Así que creo que hacen muy bien en seguir recomendando Pekín con sus diversas grafías. 

Felices vacaciones a todos los que aún no se han ido! Saludos,


----------



## neopachuco

Perdóname, Polizón, pero creo que te equivocas. No me parece correcto que por negligencia, pereza, ignorancia o por la fuerza de una costumbre más o menos reciente se imponga el uso de vocablos y expresiones que no respetan las estructuras fonéticas y morfológicas de una lengua. Es bien sabido que los medios masivos de comunicación son los principales diseminadores de barbarismos, solecismos y demás deformaciones que sufre la lengua española en nuestros países, y si bien las lenguas se comportan como organismos vivos que experimentan toda clase de transformaciones a las que es inútil oponerse, también es cierto que un desorden generalizado, acelerado y creciente de esas transformaciones comprometería la comunicación de los hablantes de una lengua y, en un caso extremo, la existencia misma de dicha lengua. Un ejemplo patente de esta situación es la escritura taquigráfica plagada de coloquialismos e idiolectos con que se "comunican" los jóvenes entre sí a través de Internet. Me inclino a pensar que la "salud" de una lengua depende del equilibrio que sus hablantes establezcan entre la tendencia a la transformación propia de esa lengua y el control que de esa transformación realicen los lingüistas, los escritores y los propios hablantes de dicha lengua.

Por cierto, el nombre de la capital China, "Pekín", es "de toda la vida", como tú dices.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Creo que el tema es más complejo de lo que parece y que esta vez todos tienen algo de razón en lo que dicen.
Pero el nombre de Beijing ya está tan universalizado que mi opinión también es que como mínimo deberían aceptase las dos formas, cosa que, no me caben dudas, sólo es cuestión de tiempo para que suceda.
De hecho muchísima gente ni siquiera sabe que se trata de la misma ciudad, o peor aún, nunca la conoció con el nombre de Pekin.
Saludos.


----------



## Polizón

Ciertamente Pekin es de toda la vida, pero ya lo dice el Diccionario Panhispánico de dudas: 
*Pekín*. El nombre tradicional en español para designar la capital de China es _Pekín_ (también, raro hoy, _Pequín_). El nombre _Beijing_ es resultado de la transcripción de los caracteres chinos al alfabeto latino según el sistema «pinyin», desarrollado en China a partir de 1958 con el fin de unificar los diversos sistemas de transcripción del chino aplicados por distintos países. Este sistema se puso en práctica oficialmente en 1979 y es hoy mayoritariamente utilizado por las agencias de prensa. No obstante, se recomienda usar en nuestro idioma el nombre tradicional español, cuyo gentilicio es _pekinés_ (o _pequinés,_ si se utiliza la grafía minoritaria _Pequín_).
En consecuencia, no pretendo cambiarle el nombre a Pekin, sinó que se acepten ambas palabras. De hecho, de acuerdo al DPD esto ya se ha hecho. Una recomendación no es más que una sugerencia, mas no una regla inquebrantable.
No sé desde cuando se le empezó a denominar a los japoneses _nipones_, pero estoy seguro que no desde hace mucho (si alguien lo sabe me lo dice vía mensaje privado, por favor).
En todo caso, como ya lo dije anteriormente, el decir "las olimpiadas de Pekín 2008" suena a que me salgo de la regla, por lo que la pregunta es ineludible. Y no pretendo hacer una explicación académica, pues caería pesado. Para todo lo demás seguiré diciendo Pekín y comiendo un pato pequinés con wantán frito.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## María Madrid

Sólo puedo decir que Dios nos coja confesados si nuestra principal referencia en cuanto a corrección idiomática tienen que ser las agencias de prensa. Saludos,


----------



## asjofe

Las olimpiadas del 2008 se celebran en Pekín. Si hablamos en español. Otra cosa que que a fuerza de ver el logo a todas horas nos hayamos familiarizado con la palabra Beijing, que además es bonita, suena bien y es novedosa. 

Pero si queremos hablar en correcto español no debemos utilizar Beijing, ya que como muy bien habéis dicho no decimos London, La France, Moscow... etc. Incluso para Nueva York, es ésta es la denominación correcta y no New York aunque estemos muy habituados a oirlo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Esto creo que se sale del tema del foro, y sería un tema para el foro cultural o el de Other Languages.

No son las agencias de prensa las responsables del invento sino la ONU que reconoció oficialmente a la China popular cuando ya había hecho su reforma fonética. Al reconocer el país se reconoció su fonética y su transcripción internacional...

Por otra parte, acabo de pasearme por internet y veo que a Mao páginas muy serias lo llaman Mao Zedong. Ignoro cómo se les enseña ahora a los niños el nombre de este personaje pero no veo por qué para unos nombres sí se reconoce/acepta una grafía y pronunciación y para otros no. Si alguien tiene a mano un manual escolar, tengo curiosidad .

No creo que decir Beijing (adaptado convenientemente a la pronunciación española por supuesto) sea pecar de pedantería, tan solo un deseo de entenderse con los demás.
La adquisición de una palabra siempre es riqueza y no veo razón para no hacer convivir Pekín con Beijing.

La historia del la lengua española está repleta de nombres de ciudades que cambiaron,  paulatinamente o no, de nombre:  Hispalis, Gadir, Onuba... (¿A alguien choca que hablemos de los hipalenses, gaditanos u onunbenses?) solo para citar unos cuantos.
Al final la historia adaptó la grafía a las nuevas pronunciaciones ¿por qué sería diferente para Pekín?
Habría que vivir un siglo para responder a esta pregunta .

A cada país le toca inventarse un exónimo acorde con su pronunciación, como el español ya lo hizo con London, Francia...

Hasta luego


----------



## María Madrid

Cintia&Martine said:


> Al final la historia adaptó la grafía a las nuevas pronunciaciones ¿por qué sería diferente para Pekín?


Porque en este caso no se trata de de una evolución histórica natural ni de un cambio de nombre (hay varios ejemplos ya mencionados) sino de una transcripción fonética (más bien ajena a la fonética española, por cierto, que la jota ya sabemos todos que no es una ll) que de entrada en español no era necesaria introducir porque ya existía un topónimo incorporado al idioma (con sus correspondientes derivados, como el gentilicio).


Cintia&Martine said:


> A cada país le toca inventarse un exónimo acorde con su pronunciación, como el español ya lo hizo con London, Francia...


Hay multitud de ejemplos donde no todo es meramente fonético. De Arx La Chapelle (más o menos...) a Aquisgrán o Aachen, fuera de la a no hay mucha similitud. Si el término ya existe y está incorporado, sigo sin ver la justificación a imponer un nuevo nombre. Saludos, 

Edit: por cierto, en Suecia, país amante de los estándares internacionales y la corrección política por excelencia, hablan de los Juegos Olímpicos de Peking (el nombre tradicional en sueco) sin que les dé ningún jamacuco.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Precisamente el sistema chino lo inventaron para que los nombres chinos se escribieran igual en todos lados, y no como a cada quien le sonara mejor. Con el tiempo nos iremos acostumbrando.


----------



## neopachuco

Cintia y Martina, debes aceptar que el sufijo "-ing" no es propio de la lengua española o castellana (para que no se enojen los españoles no-castellanos). De ahí que digamos "vikingos" (y no "vikings", como aconsejaba Borges) para referirnos al grupo escandinavo que, al parecer, fue el primero en desembarcar en tierras americanas. Ya decía yo en el inicio de este hilo que, en todo caso, habría que escribir Beiyín (o Beyín), si es que el sonido de la "y" responde a la pronunciación que le dan los chinos, y Beijín (o Bejín, ambas con jota), si éste fuera el caso. ¿Quién te dice que la manera en que lo pronuncian los chinos finalmente suena más como el tradicional "Pekín"?


----------



## Jellby

ToñoTorreón said:


> Precisamente el sistema chino lo inventaron para que los nombres chinos se escribieran igual en todos lados, y no como a cada quien le sonara mejor. Con el tiempo nos iremos acostumbrando.



Sí, pero es que "Pekín" no es un nombre chino, igual que "China" no es un nombre chino, ni "Suecia" un nombre sueco... Una cosa es la transcripción de un idioma en alfabeto latino, otra distinta (a veces más y a veces menos) es el nombre de una ciudad o un país en un idioma extranjero.


----------



## chics

Hola.

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Jellby, María, etc. Tenemos palabras castellanas para algunas ciudades extranjerasque son o han sido especialmente importantes para nostros. La capital de un país como china es una de ellas. 

María tiene la suerte de, si va a China, poder escribir su nombre con un kanji en vez de tener que recurrir una transcripción fonética como la mayoría de nosotros. Incluso tal vez conoce a china que se llamen como ella (adaptado a la fonética y evolución de la lengua china).

Pero lo que pasa más a menudo es que los pueblos y ciudades pequeños o lejanos no tienen equivalente en todas las lenguas del mundo. Es entonces cuando tenemos que recurrir a transcripciones fonéticas...

Barcelona se pronunció cosas como "barselón" y "barseloun" en algunos países, en muchos se escribe "Barcelone" aunque en nuestros juegos vieron algunas pegatinas (publicidades, etc.) donde ponía "Barcelona 92". Yo estoy contenta y orgullosa de que tenga un nombre en distintas lenguas (no en todas, claro) y nunca se me ha ocurrido pensar que se trata de algo pedante o irrespetuoso. Seguramente en inglés no tienen un nombre para Palau de Santa Eulàlia, por ejemplo.

En castellano europeo tenemos la palabra _Pequín_, o _Pekin_, desde hace tiempo. Como _Londres, Nueva York, Mianmar, Fez, Budapest, Tolosa de Lenguadoc, Florencia_, _Irán _(pero también _Persia;_ y _Unión Soviética_, y _Checoslovaquia_, para hablar de otra épocas), etc.

Yo he estado intentando pronunciar "beijingg" con _j_ de jamón (o a veces de John) y _g_ de gato hasta que he leído este hilo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según entiendo, lo que quisieron hacer los chinos fue estandarizar la manera en que se transcriben los caracteres chinos al alfabeto latino; desgraciadamente las letras del abecedario latino no suenan igual en todos los idiomas. 

Mao Zedong no se oye igual en inglés que en español, y ni siquiera en español americano y español de España. Pero por lo menos ya (se supone) se escribe igual en todos los idiomas que utilizan el alfabeto latino.


----------



## María Madrid

Jellby said:


> Sí, pero es que "Pekín" no es un nombre chino, igual que "China" no es un nombre chino, ni "Suecia" un nombre sueco...


¡He ahí el quid de la cuestión! Es que se trata de hablar en español. Saludos y felices vacaciones para todos!


----------



## Aoyama

Se puede consultar aqui :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=5510134#post5510134


----------



## Polizón

Hola a todos:
La verdad es que no veo la razón por la cual no pueda usarse los dos términos: _Pekin _y _Beijing _(o _Beiyin_). Las castellanizaciones han hecho que palabras como _whisky _sean _güisqui_, aunque nunca he visto una botella con ese nombre (y usamos el mismo alfabeto que el inglés). 
Los nombres en español pueden ir variando a lo largo del tiempo. Lo vemos todos los días en este foro. Hay palabras que solían usar nuestros abuelos y que hoy en día han caído en desuso y son reemplazadas por otras.
A los habitantes de _Pekín _siempre les hemos dicho _pekineses_ (y aún lo sigo escuchando); contrariamente, los habitantes de _Londres _son _londinenses _(de _London_, imagino). _España_, deriva de _Hispania_. Hoy en día seguimos diciendo _hipanohablantes_ y no _españohablantes_.
Fonéticamente hay variaciones también. En España son más puristas que en América Latina. La _j _(jota) siempre la pronuncian como suena. Como en _jersey_. De este lado del mundo, quizás por la influencia de Estados Unidos, pronunciamos muchas veces como en inglés. A propósito, ¿no sé cómo pronuncian el nombre del presidente de China: _Hu Jintao_, o lo escriben diferente?
Mi punto es que no hay razón para cerrarse en que _Pekin _sea inmutable. En todo caso, pueden perfectamente coexistir _Pekin _con _Beijing _(o _Beiyin_).
Ya lo dije, hoy en día puede hablarse de _japoneses _o _nipones_. 
Saludos
Polizón


----------



## tlumic

María Madrid said:


> ¡He ahí el quid de la cuestión! Es que se trata de hablar en español. Saludos y felices vacaciones para todos!


 
Sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo. Aunque por otro lado, es bueno tratar de percibir que la realidad no es lo que hablamos - que p.ej. la mismo Pekín es "sólo" un signo, unos sonido, unos caracteres y que en otras lenguas suena "de otra manera". Si las lenguas no son más que una manera de abordar el mundo, ¿no?


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Tema complicado….yo soy  bastante proclive a reconocer la dinámica de los idiomas y a incorporar términos extranjeros, pero dentro de una cierta lógica, y en este caso no termino de encontrársela. 

1-Está claro que la transliteración (o transcripción, según creo, en el caso del chino) se utiliza para "leer"  una palabra china, rusa, griega, etc, en alfabeto latino, y en ese sentido me parece bien una cierta unificación de criterios si existen varios sistemas. Lo que no me queda claro es por qué habríamos de aplicar estos criterios a una palabra que ya es castellana. Se admite obviamente  en el caso de los apellidos, pero para nombres geográficos que ya han sido adoptados como parte de nuestro idioma, no termino de encontrarle fundamento. 

2-Suponiendo que tomemos a Pekín no como una palabra castellana, sino estrictamente como una transcripción del chino según el  sistema tradicional, que debe ser cambiado por el Pinyin, entonces ¿por qué seguimos usando la forma Hong Kong  y no  Xianggang, el respectivo topónimo en Pinyin? También tendría que ser Guangzhou en lugar de Cantón o Xizang por Tíbet ¿Cuándo se usaría el Pinyin y cuándo no? Hay casos como el de uno de los principales diarios de Argentina, que (excepto algún periodista deportivo distraído) pregona el uso de Pekín como el único correcto, pero al mismo tiempo en su sección política utiliza Xinjiang en lugar del tradicional (y más fácil de pronunciar) Sinkiang .

  3-Otra cuestión ya planteada por otro forista  es si se debe necesariamente  adoptar un único criterio de romanización independientemente de las propias características fonéticas. En lo personal, Beijing con jota  me suena horrible,  al igual que Nanjing en lugar del tradicional  Nanking,  o Xinjiang, que ni siquiera sé bien cómo pronunciarla. En este sentido me gustaría saber cómo funciona la transliteración para otros idiomas, ruso, árabe, griego moderno, si se adaptan según la fonética del “idioma destinatario” o si hay criterios universales (supongo que es tema de otro hilo/foro). 

  En fin, supongo que deberemos aprender a convivir con varias grafías por un largo tiempo y probablemente con algunas pronunciaciones "a la inglesa"  hasta que a través de los años el uso se vaya homogeneizando.


----------



## poesimo

Hola:

Creo que la palabra "Beijing" desplazó a la hasta antes más popular Pekin por la gran máquina de mercado tras los juegos olímpicos; creo que en estos momentos "Beijing 2008" se acerca más a una marca comercial que a un nombre de ciudad y por ello en todas las lenguas se está usando la misma grafía.

Desde un punto de vista muy personal, usaría "Beijing" para referirme a los juegos pero no al nombre de la ciudad; no diría que la capital de China de pronto es Beijing cuando para mí ha sido Pekín desde que tengo memoria.

Saludos,
Poésimo


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Mi granito de sal...

Hasta donde tengo entendido la grafía Beijing (con el sistema Pinyin) fue una solicitud oficial del gobierno chino para estandarizar el nombre de su capital en el extranjero y como tal supongo que deberíamos aceptarla.

Es el mismo caso del gobierno mexicano que solicita que México se escriba con x, a pesar de que la pronunciación en español de España suena más a Mejico, por ejemplo, o Mekishiko en japonés.

En todo caso La RAE debería aceptar ambas formas, no creen? ^_^


----------



## Polizón

Hola nuevamente:
El Diccionario panhispánico de dudas, en su Apéndice 5 contiene una lista de países y capitales con sus gentilicios. Allí podemos ver más de un ejemplo de la duplicidad de nombres para denominar a un país o a una capital, reconocidos por la RAE. A veces recomienda el uso de un nombre sobre otro, pero no condena su uso. Otras veces sí condena su uso, pero reconoce que existe. En otras simplemente acepta los dos nombres.
Cuestión de consultarlo. 
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## chics

Pero es que _Beijing_ (o en castellano más bien _beiyín_) es una transcripción fonética de una palabra china de la cual ya hay un equivalente en castellano. 

La idea era que las lenguas que no la tuvieran, y que no supieran leer los signos chinos, pudieran pronunciar algo. Seguro que Atenas en su momento tuvo su traducción también a otro alfabetos y no por eso pasamos a llamarla Atenasu.


----------



## not89

¡Hola! Habría que confirmarlo, pero creo que China oficialmente ha cambiado la transcripción, que antes era Peking (al inglés) por Beijing. Yo personalmente digo y pienso "Pekín", pero no sé si es lo correcto, y no sé si con el tiempo todos cambiaremos.

Como es transcripción y no traducción a lo mejor las reglas son diferentes.

Otro caso parecido es Bombay, que ahora resulta ser "Mumbai" en inglés, supongo que por otro cambio de transcripción, ¿o a lo mejor es un cambio de nombre?


----------



## equinda

¿Y qué me dicen del Pato lacado que aún se sigue llamando Peking Duck, no matter what? No sólo me da hambre sino que además me recuerda que las lenguas sólo entienden la lógica de la costumbre y sus reglas no son más que un común denominador siempre susceptible de cambio... Sobre Mumbai lo mejor es hacer como un periodista de la CNN que hace ya algunos años, cuando Zp estaba de visita en India, dijo por "error" Mumbai y después Bombai así quedó fenomenal el tío...


----------



## Bashti

Pues yo pienso que si estábamos todos tan a gusto diciendo y escribiendo Pekín y los más prestigiosos diccionarios lo avalan, lo lógico es no complicar más las cosas o pronto estaremos discutiendo cómo hay que llamar al Támesis, a Londres o a Nueva York y menudo jaleo que vamos a organizar.

Perdonadme que ponga una nota de humor, pero todo esto me recuerda a aquel paleto que comentaba: _"Pues mia tú, ahora que había aprendio a icir "pinícula" va y resulta que le dicen "flin"._


----------



## poetpenpassion

*Unión de hilos*​

¡Hola! ¿Cuál variante es más preferible gramaticalmente: Beijing o Pekín? Yo vi las dos variantes y no sé a cuál variante atenerme... ¡Gracias! Yelena.


----------



## flljob

En español siempre ha sido *Pekín*.


----------



## Erreconerre

poetpenpassion said:


> ¡Hola! ¿Cuál variante es más preferible gramaticalmente: Beijing o Pekín? Yo vi las dos variantes y no sé a cuál variante atenerme... ¡Gracias! Yelena.


 

Pekín. Por eso tenemos el adjetivo _pekinés_, pero no el_ beijinés_.


----------



## poetpenpassion

¡Gracias a todos! Discúlpenme, por favor, que yo no haya buscado el tema. Yelena.


----------



## Señor K

Corríjanme si me equivoco, pero la palabra "Pekín" se derivó de la manera en que los ingleses llamaron a la ciudad en el siglo XIX y, en ese plano, considero mucho más válido el tratar de llamar a la ciudad por un nombre más acorde con su pronunciación, digamos, "original".

A mí me gusta "Beijing" más que "Pekín" (a pesar de haber "vivido toda mi vida" escuchando el segundo), y he abogado por escribirla de esa manera, si bien concedo que se podría españolizar con la inclusión de una "y" para reemplazar la "j".


P.D.: Para los puristas, les recuerdo que la palabra aceptada como capital de China por la RAE es "Pequín"... ¿Hay acaso gente que lo escriba así, en detrimento del término "Pekín", para mí lejos más usado que el anterior? (en Google son 64 millones de resultados por "Pekín", pero sólo un millón por "Pequín").


----------



## Señor K

Actualización al día de hoy, ocho años después, en el buscador multicolor:

*Pekín:* Cerca de 11.000.000 resultados (0,68 segundos)
*Beijing:* Cerca de 206.000.000 resultados (1,05 segundos)

Al parecer, "Pekín" va en franca retirada. Como dijo alguien antes, ya deben haber generaciones nuevas que ya derechamente no conocen el término antiguo.


----------



## jsvillar

El 'manual de estilo de el País', que es una referencia sobre cómo escribir artículos periodísticos, dice que el pinyin debe usarse como norma general. La razón es que los nombres traducidos tenían muchos errores, e incluso llamaba igual a ciudades diferentes. Sin embargo dice a continuación que se deben seguir usando los nombres ya establecidos en español (como por ejemplo Pekín).


----------



## Señor K

No te entendí bien, Jsvillar. ¿Quiere decir que hay que escribirlo "Beijing", pero pronunciarlo "Pekín"?


----------



## jsvillar

No. Pekín y otros pocos más son la excepción, se deben seguir escribiendo así. El resto deben escribirse (y pronunciarse, si se puede) en pinyin ya que es la única manera de nombrarlos de forma exacta.


----------



## Doraemon-

Señor K said:


> Actualización al día de hoy, ocho años después, en el buscador multicolor:
> 
> *Pekín:* Cerca de 11.000.000 resultados (0,68 segundos)
> *Beijing:* Cerca de 206.000.000 resultados (1,05 segundos)
> 
> Al parecer, "Pekín" va en franca retirada. Como dijo alguien antes, ya deben haber generaciones nuevas que ya derechamente no conocen el término antiguo.



Yo diría que te está sacando los resultados en inglés (y posiblemente algún otro idioma), y los resultados en castellano, y hay como 20 veces más en inglés.
Lo mismo pasa si buscas Nueva York (504 millones) y New York (3800 millones).
Yo a castellanoparlantes NUNCA les he visto decir ni escribir Beijing, siempre Pekín. Lo mismo que Nueva York/New York, o Londres/London.
En castellano se escribe y se lee Pekín/Nueva York/Londres, no la voz inglesa o en lengua autóctona, si hay forma castellana extendida.
Los toponímicos sin traducción es mejor dejarlos como están, lo más parecido a la lengua autóctona, y no hay que forzar una castellanización absurda ("Guasintón"), pero las formas ya muy extendidas en un idioma se mantienen tal cual están. Una cosa es dejar de castellanizar toponímicos, otra dejar de usar los que ya están ampliamente castellanizados de la forma en que los nombra toda la comunidad hispanohablante.


----------



## Señor K

No dejas de tener razón, Doraemon. Es bastante probable que esté mezclando los resultados en otros iidiomas.

No obstante, hay que tener ojo con las personas que de todas maneras menciona a las ciudades extranjeras en su idioma original. No digo que pase frecuentemente ni para todas, pero por ejemplo, el caso de "New York" es excepcional. Yo he escuchado a mucha gente decirle tal a Nueva York; quién sabe por qué (esnobismo, puritanismo, porque se dice más rápido... ). Casi te diría que es la mitad. Serán "gente de mundo", a lo mejor.


----------



## Doraemon-

Podrían ser angloparlantes habituales (puede pasar), pero por lo general apostaría por esnobismo.


----------



## Ciprianus

En Google "ciudad de Pekín/Beijing" van empatados 500000 a 500000.
En los sitios chinos en castellano e inglés es más común Pekín/Peking que Beijing.


----------



## Penyafort

Esto me recuerda al caso de Costa de Marfil, que desea que todas las lenguas la llamen Côte d'Ivoire... 

Por no hablar de Birmania o Seúl...

¿Que los chinos quieren que todo el mundo lo haga igual? Pues oigan, no haberse basado en el inglés al crear el pinyin. O que empiecen ellos y cambien su Xi-ban-yâ por un España, aunque sea imposible desde un punto de vista ortográfico.

Pekín es Pekín. Por tradición pero también porque pronunciarla Beijing, con la jota velar española, aún la aleja más de la fonética original. Las bes chinas suenan parecidas a las pes españolas, porque las pes chinas se explotan como en inglés.

Luego ya, que todos sepamos que Beijing es lo mismo que Pekín es otra historia y dependerá ya de la cultura de cada uno, como saber que Warszawa es Varsovia o Aachen/Aix-la-Chapelle, Aquisgrán, etc.

Y mejor no entrar en lo de que los topónimos deben decirse en su lengua original. Porque ni en toda China se habla mandarín, ni Gales debería ser Gales, ni los guiris deberían creer que hacen bien pronunciando la c de Barcelona como interdental...


----------

